

Andrew Wylie advises you “pick the plague” over Amazon - Doubleguitars
http://www.mhpbooks.com/andrew-wylie-advises-you-pick-the-plague-over-amazon/

======
scdoshi
I went to read thinking maybe there will be some great insight behind his
reasoning.

But all it came down to was, bookstores will never sell amazon books, so no
major authors will ever go there, so they are fucked.

It's almost annoyingly short-sighted.

~~~
sentenza
While I agree with you that not being in bookstores is no dealbreaker any
more, I'd like to add that the way things are going is not really satisfying.
What if the book/media market, in its natural state, converges towards one big
dominating online shop?

Call it the Amazon-takes-it-all system. That can't be good.

But it seems like it can't be avoided either, doesn't it?

~~~
waps
The problem is that the quality of books published on Amazon is definitely
lower than books published by other publishers. Amazon is making publishing
cheaper, meaning there is no longer any quality filter before books are made.

So Amazon is creating a lemon market [1], and generally destroying book
publishing to make a buck. People THINK Amazon published books are "as good"
as publishers books, and therefore lower the income for the good books.

The end result will be crap books only.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Market_for_Lemons](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Market_for_Lemons)

------
ars
"Amazon is not interested in print, only digital. This publishing concept is a
dead end."

So very funny. I like print personally, but the direction of the future is
quite clear.

There are just so many authors these days who self publish on Amazon - digital
only. And they do fine! The better the author the better they do, which is how
it should be.

A common format is a series of short-ish books, the first is free the rest are
$0.99. In print they would probably be combined as a single work.

~~~
Turing_Machine
In print they'd probably never be published at all.

